
Native is Not easy - ilankasan
http://blog.codengo.com/2015/06/why-focusing-on-native-code-may-not-be-right/
======
RafiZ
Interesting and thought provoking. Native may not be the best approach after
all...

~~~
fishyfishy
For many projects it is just a waste of time & money

~~~
bernadus_edwin
If user experience is your advantage, then you should go native. Some product
like xamarin or nativescript able to provide standard native experience with
little effort. You can call it write once read anywhere. But if you want big
customize UI just like snapchat or instagram, i think there isn't any
shortcut.

